# Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 4



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

Top 10 Canadian books of the year

Available at your local Chapters at inflated prices 

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------

Great Canadian Foods: Ketchup Chips


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

Don't they have ketchup chips in the States? They're a little messy but not bad...

I guess not...

From Great Canadian Foods: Ketchup Chips Canada



> But in America? You can't GIVE these things away.
> 
> A number of leading US chip manufacturers have tried to offer this delicious ketchup treat, and every time they fall flat on their face.  A few smaller US snack companies produce them, but the average American consumer is going to have to special order/go on a manhunt if they ever want to taste it's deliciousness without travelling across the border.
> 
> Do you have any thoughts on this mystery?  Why do Americans have no interest in our most-beloved potato chip flavour?  And when was the last time you bit into a tasty ketchup chip?


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

:lol: at



> Hello there! If you are new here, you might want to *subscribe to the RSS feed* for updates on this topic.


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

The closest thing we have in the U.S. that has some significant distribution, though I've never seen it myself:

LAY'S? Garden Tomato & Basil Flavored Potato Chips

It's probably on its way to being discontinued


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

So no poutine, no ketchup chips, and weak beer. How do you guys survive?


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

If it wasn't for our new food products like  Pretzel M&M's and Double Down sandwiches, I don't think we could have made it to December


----------



## Cat Dancer

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

I live in the middle of NOWHERE and there are two different brands of ketchup chips in our local grocery store. One is their own brand. LOL.


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

Oh yes, it must be these people:

Herr's Products - Ketchup Potato Chips

I've never seen their brand in my area, even when I lived in Miami.  But they do have distributors in Florida


----------



## Cat Dancer

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

Yeah, I think that is one of them.


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

Be sure to try their new steak flavor chips 

Herr's Products - Kansas City Prime Potato Chips

I'm sure they would go great with veggie burgers


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

So there is hope for the US after all. 

Now, if we can just get poutine south of the border... next step, Moosehead beer... then mukluks and tuques and then they'll be just like Canadians: Nirvana!


----------



## Andy

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

lol Don't forget the dialect coaches to teach them all the proper way to say "about"


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

Don't worry. One step at a time. I hadn't forgotten aboot teaching them how to speak English.


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

Who knew adding ketchup to chips could be so unpatriotic for us Americans.


----------



## tasha

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

  Thanks David, those are great!! We're a proud, yet not not boastful nation of hosers.  :lol:


----------



## Retired

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*



> Now, if we can just get poutine south of the border... next step, Moosehead beer



Moosehead is available as is Molson Canadian in Wal-Mart.  The other day at Sam's Club, they were sampling maple syrup from Granby, Quebec and tomatoes in Florida routinely come from hydroponic growers in Canada.

I won't even mention the Quebec presence of Speedos in Lauderdale and Hollywood FL

TD Bamks are everywhere from New York all the way down the Eastern Seabord to Florida, as is RBC (Royal Bank) and Bank of Montreal owns Harris Bank in Chicago.

We are slowly, but surely taking over...


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*



> TD Bamks are everywhere from New York all the way down the Eastern  Seabord to Florida, as is RBC (Royal Bank) and Bank of Montreal owns  Harris Bank in Chicago.


And TD (Toronto-Dominion) Bank bought my credit union.  Fortunately, I was already in the process of switching banks


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

Even in Canada most of us try to avoid TD Bank.


----------



## Cat Dancer

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

I thought Canada hated us, why would they want to invade us?


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

We would if we wanted more oranges or tacos. For now, we have enough so you're safe.


----------



## Cat Dancer

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

Although, today it appears you have invaded with your evil snow.


----------



## tasha

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

CD, it's only because, as Canadians, we LOVE to share with our neighbours (note the spelling) 

I've got to thank David and Daniel for all the hilarity... I've just read this entire thread and laughed my head off!! :2thumbs:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*



Cat Dancer said:


> Although, today it appears you have invaded with your evil snow.



I thought that was YOUR snow blowing up here...


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*



tasha said:


> I've got to thank David and Daniel for all the hilarity... I've just read this entire thread and laughed my head off!! :2thumbs:


 
Don't forget to read Part 1 and Part 2 as well.


----------



## Andy

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

That's why I have a cat.

'Cat poop coffee' comes to Calgary | Calgary & Alberta | News | Calgary Sun


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

Eeewww...


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

It's nice to see another valid reason to visit Calgary, besides the country music


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*


_
Source: ThePrincessPlanet.com_


----------



## tasha

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*

*Jeff Foxworthy on "Living in Canada"*

*If your local Dairy Queen is closed from September through May, you may live in Canada.*


*If someone in a Home Depot store offers you assistance and they don't work there, you may live in Canada. *
 

*If you've worn shorts and a parka at the same time, you may live in **Canada.*
 

*If you've had a lengthy telephone conversation with someone who dialed a wrong number, you may live in Canada.*


*If 'Vacation' means going anywhere south of Detroit for the weekend, you may live in Canada.*
 

*If you measure distance in hours, you may live in Canada.*
 

*If you know several people who have hit a deer more than once, you may live in Canada*

*If you have switched from 'heat' to 'A/C' in the same day and back again, you may live in Canada.*
 

*If you can drive 90 kms/hr through 2 feet of snow during a raging blizzard without flinching, you may live in Canada.*
 

*If you install security lights on your house and garage, but leave **both unlocked, you may live in Canada.*
 

*If you carry jumper cables in your car and your wife knows how to use them, you may live in Canada.*
* 
If you design your kid's Halloween costume to fit over a snowsuit,you may live in Canada.
** 
If the speed limit on the highway is 80km -- you're going 90 and everybody is passing you, you may live in Canada. 
** 
If driving is better in the winter because the potholes are filled with snow, you may live in Canada. 
** 
If you know all 4 seasons: almost winter, winter, still winter, and road construction, you may live in Canada.
** 
If you have more miles on your snow blower than your car, you may live in Canada. 
** 
If you find 2 degrees 'a little chilly', you may live in Canada.
** 
If you actually understand these jokes you definitely live in Canada* :2thumbs: 

The hilarious thing is, I can honestly answer 'YES' to all of the questions except for the miles on my snowblower and that's only cuz I don't own one!  :rofl:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 3*



> *If your local Dairy Queen is closed from September through May, you may live in Canada.*



"It's funny because it's true" ~ Homer Simpson :homer:


----------



## Atlantean

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

...For crying out loud: Get over yourself!

Edit:  That was in reference to the butt-hurt Canadian who was so offended by this thread.  Forgot to quote their post.  Sorry!


----------



## bloodwood

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*


----------



## Dragonfly

*Re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

If you're in the country where the people invented ski-doos, jet-skis, Velcro, zippers, insulin, penicillin, zambonis, the telephone, short wave radios and the canad-arm, then you'll know you are in Canada ....   Well.  In fact, if you even know what a zamboni is (without googling, or binging), then you are in Canada!


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Canada Post joke: 

"Did you know postage is still 3 cents? The other sixty is for storage."


----------



## Dragonfly

.... and I thought that the other $0.60 was to help pay for food for the sled-dog team ....  Welcome back Daniel!  I missed you / your contributions.


----------



## Daniel

Kraft Dinner & Dill Pickle Chips In London?!

...and Swiss Chalet sauce and gravy packets.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Love this part:



> comments:
> 
> *B*said...Oh my God you are a LIFESAVER! I had no idea such a place existed and I'm dying for some dill pickle chips right now! I'm kicking myself because I was just in Canada last week but I didn't even think about them then
> 
> I did remember the KD however!
> 
> Thank you so much for posting this news! I was afraid I was going to have to ask someone back home to ship some over lol.
> 
> 11/30/2008 8:18 AM


----------



## Daniel

Poutine ice cream ("poutine glac?e"):



"The dessert is made out of a quite big serving of soft serve ice cream,  with chocolate wafers cookies (the fries), topped with tiny marshmallow  and caramel popcorn (the cheddar curds) and caramel syrup (the sauce)."


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Yummy!


----------



## Daniel

And if you sprinkle some oats on top, it's a healthy breakfast option


----------



## Cat Dancer

Ewwww. :down:


----------



## Daniel

To be fair to the Canadians, they need more calories than we do since they have to deliver their own mail.


----------



## Daniel

*
Signs You Take Life Too Seriously *
(does not apply to Canadians) 

You feel anxoius when mailing a letter or when making a flight reservation.
For Father's Day, you bought your dad a book on surviving wild animal attacks.
You can't stop thinking of white bears.
You complain that the parfait at McDonalds is not genuine French cuisine.
When renting a car, you install your own tires.
You relax by going to Cuba.
Most of your friends speak at least two languages.
You send donations to the military in order for them to buy better weapons.
You are prone to anger and violence if your favorite team loses.
Queen Elizabeth is always on your guest list even though she never calls to RSVP.
You store leftover beverages in Ziploc bags.


----------



## Daniel

Tostitos Canada - Canada Day Recipes | Facebook


----------



## Daniel

Most recent addition to Toronto's public transit system:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

What? It works.


----------



## Daniel

Canada Post union to fight back-to-work legislation - CTV News

"They should be required to file their appeal via regular mail. Let's see how long it will take for that piece of mail to get through."

"The Post Office wants to run the country now?"


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


> Canada Post union to fight back-to-work legislation - CTV News
> 
> "They should be required to file their appeal via regular mail. Let's see how long it will take for that piece of mail to get through."



Now THAT is comedy! :rofl:


----------



## Daniel

My national dish: the mighty pierogi - The Globe and Mail

...The geography of the pierogi, in other words, is nearly identical to NHL ratings and Tim Hortons franchise density. It?s what separates us from them. In other words, it?s a Canadian Studies thesis waiting to be written.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Fun fact:  Canada Day, a federal holiday, began in 2003 as a way for Canada Post employees to enjoy a well-deserved three-day weekend.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

"This being Canada, enthusiasm has its limits."

Winnipeg Gets Its Hockey Team Back - BusinessWeek


----------



## David Baxter PhD

On Winnipeg, from the article cited above by Daniel:



> Once the center of western Canada's economy, the prairie capital stalled through the '80s and '90s as grain prices fell, the loonie plunged, and manufacturing declined. Fed up with lost opportunities, brutally cold winters, and summers plagued by giant mosquitoes, workers fled to Calgary and Toronto. Historic buildings were abandoned, and Portage Avenue—considered by some the coldest stretch of pavement on Earth—became Canada's largest skid row. "Nobody built a damn thing in Winnipeg in the 1990s," says Martin Cash, a Jets fan and business writer for the Winnipeg Free Press. "I mean, it was grim."





> Craig Evans, CEO of Granny's Poultry Cooperative, the U.S. Steel of the Manitoba chicken wing business, suggests "a doubling of wing volume in the city is not unrealistic." Granny's expects sales of the company's signature boneless Wingstix—now Jetstix—to jump from 4,000 lb. a year to 20,000 lb.





> The rest of the city hopes to benefit from trickle- down puckonomics.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

All right. Now those are really funny! :rofl:

[SIGN]10 / 10[/SIGN]


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

[SIGN]^^ :rofl: ^^[/SIGN]


----------



## Daniel

Canadian TV (SCTV):


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

The Canadian dream continues:





> ​Man saves enough Canadian Tire cash to buy riding mower
> 
> It's estimated he would have spent approximately $262,500 in order to get $1,053 worth of Canadian Tire Money.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

The Scoop Deck


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Bites - Who makes a better bagel? An international showdown

...Famously, New Yorkers are proud of their pillowy version of the breakfast treats. But some city dwellers actually prefer the Canadian import, and line up at a Brooklyn deli called Mile End, which ships them in from across the border. Haven't tried the Canadian specialty? Order them straight from the source:  http://www.stviateurbagel.com/


----------



## Daniel

"You’d think that people who live in a country where furnaces are turned on eight months a year would embrace a rare long hot spell."

A heat wave in Canada: Bring it on - The Globe and Mail


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Parks Canada app serves up moose-nose soup*

*Parks Canada app serves up moose-nose soup*
CBC News
July 28, 2011


_Moose muffle soup is connected 
with the Fort Anne National Historic 
Site in Annapolis Royal, N.S. (Parks Canada)_

Parks Canada hopes to draw ?foodies? to historic sites by launching a smartphone application with old-time recipes such as eel stew and fried muskrat.

Professional chefs from an Ottawa college prepared 60 recipes for the free, downloadable app, called Heritage Gourmet, which pairs dishes with Canadian history.

The launch is part of Parks Canada's 100th anniversary celebrations.

"We thought it's about time for us to experiment with smartphone apps. Also we thought maybe reaching out to people who are foodies might be a way of enticing a different audience to get to know our national historic sites," project manager Tamara Tarasoff said.

Because the recipes are inspired by history, some are very unusual. Frying muskrat or using moose nose as a soup ingredient wouldn't be palatable to most cooks these days, so the application recommends more common substitutes.

*Learning through the senses*
Nova Scotia historian Anne Marie Lane Jonah submitted recipes for bread and hot chocolate from the Fortress of Louisbourg. She says food can help people connect with the past. 

"I think it's such a great tool really for opening a door. It's a key. It is a way that you engage people's senses in what they're learning and any learning that's associated with the senses, it stays. It's much more meaningful and food immediately interests people and they understand."

In many of Canada's parks visitors can already learn about the history of food in the area, Tarasoff said.

"They have activities where they prepare food, talk about food. There might be certain ingredients that are associated with the site, there are historic characters who had favourite recipes, favourite dishes."

The app is available free of charge from the iTunes online app store or through a link on the Parks Canada website. Currently it is only available for iPhone, but Android and Blackberry versions are coming soon, according to the website.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Donut cheeseburger coming to Toronto


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Andy

Good old Lego hair!


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Embracing global warming:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Andy

*Re: Parks Canada app serves up moose-nose soup*

Absolutely! It's the good old hockey game...

*deleted video*

Ooops wrong video...



THAT'S BETTER


----------



## Daniel

And having less teeth makes brushing easier


----------



## Daniel

*


*And this week's motivational quote: "Where there's a will, there's an eh!"*
*


----------



## Daniel

Breaking news from 2008:

Ontario News: Tim Hortons fires single mom over free Timbit - thestar.com

The donut-warming conclusion:

Ontario News: Rehired Timbit mom needs the dough - thestar.com


----------



## David Baxter PhD

"We don't take kindly to folks who don't take kindly to knid folks giving free doughnut holes to babies aroung these here parts." 

"Now Skeeter... he ain't hurtin' no one." 

~ adapted from _South Park_


----------



## Daniel

Pickup-truck mentality without a pickup truck:

Metro Vancouver man reprimanded for trying to load full-size fridge into car's trunk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Unfortunately, that's what happens when people stop eating moose, e.g. moose-nose soup.


----------



## Daniel

(Of course, I only eat mousse.)

On a happier note (though these videos are way too long):


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

_From 2007:_

Canada Post cowed by very threatening cat | Reuters

Canada's postal system has stopped delivering mail to a home in Winnipeg, Manitoba, after a mail carrier was scared away by a "very threatening cat," the Winnipeg Free Press said on Friday.

A Canada Post spokeswoman said the agency was concerned about the safety of its carriers, although it hoped for an amicable solution to its dispute with cat-owner John Samborski.

"The letter carrier who delivers mail there ... was brought up on a farm, she is very comfortable with animals," spokewoman Kathi Neal told the newspaper. "Apparently this is a very threatening cat."

Samborski told the paper that his eight-year-old, declawed, black cat Shadow is docile, and it was "ridiculous" for Canada Post to make him to pick up his mail from a post office instead of delivering it to his door.

Shadow "likes to eat and sleep and cuddle. You could drop a bomb and he'd just open one eye, take a look, then close them and go back to sleep," Samborski, 41, told the newspaper.


----------



## Andy

Shadow


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------

